# Help: quick and easy



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Alright men, its Turkey Day coming and I finally will have a number of days I can get out and fish...boat is running and ready to fly, but my lights are giving me fits right now...I have been running a quick and dirty rig of PVC with two 100w wadding lights mounted up, but the fixtures are about 3 years old now and having some wiring problems, not keeping constant power...so screw those, I'm no electrician so I am just going to junk the set and start a new...my question, where in town can I find some good but fairly priced LED's to mount up before wednesday? I'm a PVC engineer like most here so the rigging up part won't be hard, just need to know what are the best recommended LED set ups readily available to me here in Pensacola?? Any feedback from you guys will be much appreciated!


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

and a side note, they don't have to be LED's, I just know they are better on power then halogens and don't burn as hot...and I'm not going to get too crazy buying generators and such, too much work for me to fish


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Anybody?? I'm just asking for a quick name drop is all, gimme your favorite shop in town, bulbs and fixtures to buy at Lowes, whatever, just want to get something reliable and in the water by Wednesday!!!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Only place I can think of is Walmart with those Starfire lights. I ordered my underwater lights which are Aqua Stars but don't even use them anymore. I went the gen route with above water lights. If you were in the Crestview area I could of gave you deal on them. Good luck....think the run is bout over :/


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

yeah, thats what I hear from some...others say they are still out there, only way to know is to go...and like I said its my first real chance to go and stay out all night so we'll see what happens...I played with my lights and got them working for now, no telling how long tho...hopefully for just one more week  scrapping the LED idea for now, anyone know where to get the 6.35 bulbs in 100+watts?? Lowe's was a no, only have the 50w for 12v systems...local hardware stores or lighting suppliers maybe? Any recommended?? Thanks!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I ordered mine on line, not sure who would have them locally.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

A lighting store should have them. A place called RSC on hwy 98 in FWB has them.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 100W aquastar with (if I can find it) an extra 100W bulb. This light was my spare, and don't think it was ever used! The light is mounted in PVC, but can be removed. Connectors (2 prong trailer type) like brand new. Also an aluminum bracket I used to mount lights on a boat. I'd let it all go for $30.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Flounderpounder, might have to get with you about that light buddy! All I can find in the hardware stores are the 50w bulbs and they are a little too dull for just two lights in the water...whats your sense on the fish left out there? I see your successful trip posts quite often on here, you think its still worth getting cold and wet for over the next week?? Thanks again, I'll shoot you a PM with my # :thumbup:


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Source for bulbs*

I know you are in a hurry. Go to the sporting goods counter at Walmart where they sell the lights. They had them behind glass. To save time, call ahead. This summer, the GB WM had them. They are a bit spendy, but handy. Good luck.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks bob! I checked with my WM here in Warrington and they looked at me like I was crazy...lol, but I think one of the 20 Walmarts in town should know what I'm looking for...and thanks to a few posts this morning I feel that I may still stick a fish or two before the week is over!!!


----------

